# [[Enneagram X Handwriting Analysis Typing Thread]]



## Quang

Night Huntress said:


> It's something I'm proud of. Thanks <3
> 
> 
> 
> Yes good. She deserves to be taught a lesson in following rules.





Pressed Flowers said:


> Ignore @just for the spark and do me next (please)
> 
> View attachment 396714
> 
> 
> (Basically just an excerpt from a page where I was copying down... an excerpt...)
> 
> Please note ahead of time that I have dyspraxia, and basically my handwriting is kind of incurably awful. Hopefully that won't factor too much into the analysis, although I do understand these things are difficult to not factor in.)
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


Ladies ladies, calm down... 

There is enough time for everyone


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Seems interesting :kitteh:


----------



## Quang

Distortions said:


> @Quang
> So should I repost my samples here, or get better examples? Don't have a signature.


 @Night Huntress

Distortions was in queue before you, since she PM'd me prior to this thread

@Distortions

Your handwriting style reveals your softer 9-ish side. Based on my personal observation, the pressure is generally varied, lighter, and smoother form compared to the 8's (firmer) and 1's (sharper) pressure. Your sharp accents and rising T-bars highlights your desire to be positive and creative. I predict, also based on your questionnaire, that you have the 469 Tritype. The 4-fix is definitely there, although either Type 9 or 6 is dominant. Having 6 and 9 in your tritype makes it pretty confusing to type, because you mostly self-identify with the situation you are in.


----------



## Remcy




----------



## owlet

This seems interesting! :ghost3:







(If the quality is too bad, I can try using my phone camera instead...)


----------



## Rala

Can I do this agaaaaaaaaaaain


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Quang said:


> I predict, also based on your questionnaire, that you have the 469 Tritype. The 4-fix is definitely there, although either Type 9 or 6 is dominant. Having 6 and 9 in your tritype makes it pretty confusing to type, because you mostly self-identify with the situation you are in.


Oh, my questionnaires are garbage, though. 

Anyway, I'm amused by all the mention of sexuality. Not that I disagree. Also yes for distractedness/instability and victim mindset, etc.


----------



## Immolate

@Night Huntress' lovely handwriting reminded me of someone I knew when I was young. She was soft-spoken and quite gifted in art. We didn't keep in touch, but I kept one of her letters. She was the kind of person who stuck around in your memories. Would it be okay to submit her letter and receive comments? I understand other people have priority, and I won't mind if this gets pushed aside or ignored :teapot:


* *


----------



## Entropic

@QuangI decided to make another version since I realized I didn't fully follow the initial instructions, if that makes a difference:


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Like Entropic, I'm afraid my submission may not have fit the directions. Here is my additional sample


----------



## heaveninawildflower

This is fascinating! 

Here is mine:


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Yaaaaaay, you're doing this. I remember seeing you mention something about Enneagram graphology in some other thread and I wanted to say "You should make that a thread". But you did. Cool!

I don't have anything to post right now, maybe later. Like after I find something to write out....


----------



## Pavel

My handwriting is really worst, I must admit. I tried to make some fast writing style, after Emily Dickinson, but it didn't work. What I think - I need a practice.









That's from half a year ago. When a actually was trying.


----------



## Entropic

Pavel said:


> My handwriting is really worst, I must admit. I tried to make some fast writing style, after Emily Dickinson, but it didn't work. What I think - I need a practice.
> 
> View attachment 397274
> 
> 
> That's from half a year ago. When a actually was trying.
> 
> View attachment 397282


lol, it's funny, ours are similar in a way. I admit though, I think my handwriting is also a lot worse because I stopped writing manually after I quit school; my handwriting rapidly declined after that as well, due lack of motor skills, probably.


----------



## Quang

Dear @Night Huntress,

Your handwriting reveals signs of mostly type 4ish imagination and 6ish retracing. I observed that one of the signs of a 6, is when the person writes in smaller letters, hooked 'y' 'g' loops, retrace their letters (hesitation). A unique trait about your writing is your "I" pronoun; some of your "I"s have an aggressive angle which represents resentment directed towards your mother. The pressure of your writing seems pretty firm and consistent throughout, so I would say you have the emotionally volatile and complex SX 648/684 "Truth Teller" tritype.

Your overall writing form is wonderful, well-balanced, and healthy


----------



## Vermillion

@_Quang_

I have literally been anticipating this ALL day. Oh my god, it's so interesting. I wish I'd written more so I could hear more about myself (so selfish lol :X) Literally all of this is true. The anxiety, inhibition, mental clutter etc are very constant parts of me, but damn you even got the sexuality part right LOL. Strong passions being inhibited by fear of ridicule is also really true.

Thank you so much! What a lovely analysis.

[edit: the part about resenting my mother though -- a little doubtful at second thought. She's amazing and I love her.]


----------



## galactic collision

Here are some samples of my handwriting. 

In two images, it is my to do list. My normal handwriting, perhaps slightly focused on it looking neat. Notice how one page has a lot more stuff done than the other. I had a rough week on the page where everything is highlighted pink. (Also of note that some parts, like the "Email Erin and work on text" I wrote on the subway - I write my list throughout the day.)

In another, it is my quickly jotted down notes on the play I'm writing from what the director said in rehearsal. On that page I try to imagine what I would make my signature. I don't have a signature really - not one I want to put online. 

https://40.media.tumblr.com/a529ab269e03d02a6cfead00342ca538/tumblr_nv5w2irlGy1qbz2ffo1_1280.jpg

https://40.media.tumblr.com/e245a750f6107356c3e933412e0b7110/tumblr_nv5w2irlGy1qbz2ffo2_1280.jpg

https://40.media.tumblr.com/011a1d4e02dff1c1e2af883a24e62df1/tumblr_nv5w2irlGy1qbz2ffo3_1280.jpg


----------



## o0india0o

I'm enjoying reading the analysis! Thanks for creating this thread, @Quang ! :adoration:

But how in the _WORLD_, does everyone remember how to write in cursive*?* (lol)
I assumed that was a lost art. 
I have not written in cursive since the 3rd grade! :laughing:


----------



## Vermillion

o0india0o said:


> I'm enjoying reading the analysis! Thanks for creating this thread, @_Quang_ ! :adoration:
> 
> But how in the _WORLD_, does everyone remember how to write in cursive*?* (lol)
> I assumed that was a lost art.
> I have not written in cursive since the 3rd grade! :laughing:


In contrast, I will NEVER understand how people always write in disjointed letters. The pen has to leave the paper so often and that just feels so broken. There is a quick and elegant flow to cursive writing; I love it. It adds a lot of flair.


----------



## o0india0o

Night Huntress said:


> In contrast, I will NEVER understand how people always write in disjointed letters. The pen has to leave the paper so often and that just feels so broken. There is a quick and elegant flow to cursive writing; I love it. It adds a lot of flair.


(lol) I wasn't trying to start some weird cursive vs. print battle, _ha ha_*!*
(though if you want to throw-down out back;; j/k, j/k layful: )

I was just saying that I have not used cursive since the 3rd grade, and thought it was a lost art form. I'm surprised so many people remember how to write in cursive.
I have forgotten about half my cursive (mostly a lot of the uppercase letters).
For everything else, I type on the computer.

Though, it might be interesting to see if there is a correlation between Enneagram type and those that prefer print or cursive writing. :smile-new:


----------



## Quernus

I have no scanner, and my phone's camera lens is scratched so pictures turn out murky. The selfie-side is more clear, so yes, I am holding up the notebook with my mouth and taking a picture of it that way.


Edit UGHHH why must it come out so small.:angry: Okay, I'll upload to imgur... 

http://imgur.com/a/mZkXP


----------



## Pavel

Entropic said:


> lol, it's funny, ours are similar in a way. I admit though, I think my handwriting is also a lot worse because I stopped writing manually after I quit school; my handwriting rapidly declined after that as well, due lack of motor skills, probably.


Yes, I think that's the problem. Also I'm noticing, that when I'm copying text from somewhere, or have it in my head prepared, helps a little - maybe because I can concentrate on writing itself. Also, it's a desire to write faster I think.


----------



## iisu

If there's time for more, I'd be interested too. My former conclusions about my enneagram type started to seem very absurd so I hope that my handwriting can give me away.


----------



## Quang

@Entropic

Your handwriting indicates mostly 5-ish signs of introversion. It is not so easy to detect your 4-fix, unless you look closely into the formation of your arcades and threading, because they are two indicators of lateral thinking and a brilliant but bizarre mind. Your irregular form, spacing, pressure gives the impression of someone who doesn't give a f**k about anything (Oh you 8w9s ). Here, your light writing pressure is clearly indicating your 9 wing.


----------



## Entropic

Pavel said:


> Yes, I think that's the problem. Also I'm noticing, that when I'm copying text from somewhere, or have it in my head prepared, helps a little - maybe because I can concentrate on writing itself. Also, it's a desire to write faster I think.


Yes, writing too fast is a really big problem. I wonder if @Quang would think the same if I showed some handwriting back from University. At least others could read it lol.

And thanks Quang, that was interesting. So there was nothing in particular that would give off 4ness but just some vibe?


----------



## Figure

Quang - thanks so much for doing this, if you haven't run out of gas yet. 











Evidently this is becoming a topic in online enneagram communities. This guy made a video on the subject:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

If only I had a picture saved of my crazy handwriting.


----------



## Quang

Entropic said:


> Yes, writing too fast is a really big problem. I wonder if @Quang would think the same if I showed some handwriting back from University. At least others could read it lol.
> 
> And thanks Quang, that was interesting. So there was nothing in particular that would give off 4ness but just some vibe?


The handwriting can change over time, however there is should be a similar theme throughout. 

NOTE: You should also write in your normal speed.

Your occasionally dominant HZ (high zone/ creativity zone), higher case letters and threading suggests a 4-ish trait, otherwise it seemed that your cerebral part dominates heart.

For example: Adolf Hitler's signature


----------



## Hiraeth

Unfortunately, it is not that clear. Is it okay like this, or should I do it again?

View attachment 399170


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Quang said:


> The handwriting can change over time, however there is should be a similar theme throughout.


Not gonna lie, I'm tempted to find some older handwriting of mine to see if there's any significant different, though you already have quite a lot to go through right now, and I don't think I have any of my old handwriting here anyway so I probably won't be finding that anytime soon.


----------



## orbit

Figure said:


> Quang - thanks so much for doing this, if you haven't run out of gas yet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 399154
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently this is becoming a topic in online enneagram communities. This guy made a video on the subject:


I'm jealous, your handwriting is amazing. It's borderline gross.


----------



## o0india0o

Curi said:


> I'm jealous, your handwriting is amazing. It's borderline gross.


^ I was thinking the same thing! (lol)

Your handwriting is pretty amazingly immaculate @Figure ! : )


----------



## Quang

@Kipposhi

From the surface, your writing looks like a clumsy 9ish style of writing in terms of pressure and rhythm, however the biggest clue for of your hidden anger (8) is appearance of your signature, the slashing form near the end, and the clubbed letters ('p' and 'a' in 'family). The tic-like movement is one of the classic signs of anger in graphology, because you can only make this shape by asserting some amount of force on the pen. The rightwards slant of your signature represents your emotional volatility.


----------



## Superfluous

I noticed my hand writing started to change with cursive, so I just took a picture from one of my journals. edit: my f's are backwards - sorry if that makes things complicated lol

*Cursive: *








And here is *print*, where I misspelled my actual username lol, but you get the drift of it.










Thanks in advanced, Quang!


----------



## Blindspots

Thanks in advance, Quang!


----------



## To_august

@_Quang_
What a great analysis thread! I'm curious to try this as well. 
I see that you're already snowed under with requests and appreciate all the effort and job you're offering. I'll be in the waiting line, even if my turn will never come, lol.

I lack ideas on something meaningful to write, so just did random rhyming.


----------



## Quang

Hello @UraniaIsis,

If your default style is script, then there's no need to show me a less natural style.

Overall, your writing has a consistent, rhythmic, healthy form that shows multiple signs of a strong 1-fix (sharp, controlled, incisive strokes): you are a person with a razor sharp intuition. There are also multiple signs of your 4-ish imagination and creative side (right-slant, HZ loops), however your stunted lower zone (in both samples) represents a hesitation towards sex and repressed physical drive. Your fully connected script indicates your ability to follow conventions, but also the ability to rebel against it (your writing trespasses the margins). 

Your congruent, legible handwriting and signature, indicates that you are a person who cultivates an earnest self-image and social-image: you don't inflate yourself bigger than you really are (modesty and a lack of pretense). I predict that you have the 146 tritype.


----------



## orbit

To_august said:


> @Quang
> What a great analysis thread! I'm curious to try this as well.
> I see that you're already snowed under with requests and appreciate all the effort and job you're offering. I'll be in the waiting line, even of my turn will never come, lol.
> 
> I lack ideas on something meaningful to write, so just did random rhyming.


Do you turn your paper or do you just write stone cold slanted or some other way? (I write slanted as well, so I'm curious how others do it. Plus I see we write gs similarly which isn't evident in my sample but when I write fast)

You got some neat and fancy handwriting as well. n.n It's groovy


----------



## To_august

Curi said:


> Do you turn your paper or do you just write stone cold slanted or some other way? (I write slanted as well, so I'm curious how others do it. Plus I see we write gs similarly which isn't evident in my sample but when I write fast)
> 
> You got some neat and fancy handwriting as well. n.n It's groovy


Thanks 

Tilting paper depends on its position I think.
If I put it in front of me then I tilt it to the left, since otherwise it's uncomfortable for me to write (I'm right hander). The further I put the paper to the right, like when I'm making quick notes while watching something on the screen for example, the straighter paper lies, and if put it even further to the right paper tilt changes to the opposite one, so I have the same slant in writing eather way.


----------



## Quang

Dear @Pressed Flowers

Your physical condition clear has a toll in your writing. It is very unstructured and resembles a child's handwriting. Although the close spacing of your words suggests that you want physical closeness (2) with others, you lack the social skills to connect people in an appropriate manner (lack of ending strokes) and the print writing style seems very 5-ish, and this can be very frustrating for a 2 or 9. The small letters and weak T-bars indicate your shy and fearful dependency on others. 

Overall, I believe your writing reflects the traits of someone with the symptoms of dyspraxia (child-likeness, clumsiness), as you mentioned. Very 269/279 ish.


----------



## MaggieMay

Thank you for taking the time to do this for all of us, @Quang.
Perhaps this will be clearer.


----------



## Quang

@shinynotshiny

Your friend shows more sign of a inhibited 269 or 469. Perhaps her signature would highlight her 4ish qualities, however, there are many indications of fearful resignation and inhibition (retraced letters). It feels as if she wrote painfully slow to avoid displeasing others and minimize her own presence (refer to her small 'I's compared to her 'you'). Small 't's', small "I"s, soft pressure are signs of shyness and modesty.


----------



## Immolate

@Quang Thank you for taking the time to analyze my friend's letter even though you didn't have to. I'd been wondering about 469 but I couldn't articulate it, and your analysis (including type 2) describes the kind of person she was :star:


----------



## UraniaIsis

Quang said:


> Hello @UraniaIsis,
> 
> If your default style is script, then there's no need to show me a less natural style.
> 
> Overall, your writing has a consistent, rhythmic, healthy form that shows multiple signs of a strong 1-fix (sharp, controlled, incisive strokes): you are a person with a razor sharp intuition. There are also multiple signs of your 4-ish imagination and creative side (right-slant, HZ loops), however your stunted lower zone (in both samples) represents a hesitation towards sex and repressed physical drive. Your fully connected script indicates your ability to follow conventions, but also the ability to rebel against it (your writing trespasses the margins).
> 
> Your congruent, legible handwriting and signature, indicates that you are a person who cultivates an earnest self-image and social-image: you don't inflate yourself bigger than you really are (modesty and a lack of pretense). I predict that you have the 146 tritype.


That's interesting! According to your F.E.T., I'm 9w8/2w1/6w5 SP/SO with the underlined as my core and I am currently a 6w5/9w1/2w1 SP/SO according to PerC's enneagram test. I can definitely see the the 1 & 6 you're referring to. From what I've learned so far from other enneagram resources a slightly unhealthy level type 2 can seem 4-like when it integrates into a healthier level. I have been trying to tap into my "blind spot" variant recently. Usually, I don't even consciously recognize the need for that variant. I tend to feel like I'm intruding or imposing myself upon others. So it could be more of a matter of suppression than a matter of confusion and I use humor to cover it up or play upon my weak use of it (4-7). Could that be a possibility?


----------



## Quang

@heaveninawildflower

Your handwriting reveals the passion, extravagance, egoism of the union of Type 4 and 7. You are very creative and expressive. The tangling of your lines and curved underlining suggests scatter-mindedness and the tendency to have multiple uncompleted projects. Signs of elitism, superiority are shown through your ornamented 'I's and tight 'g's and y's'. There are sharp-tooth connectors in your second sample which indicates a biting and sharp-tongued character (1's criticality when angry). 

Overall your handwriting has good form and rhythm, however there are signs of emotional hypersensitivity in the sharp changes in pressure. I assess tritype SX or SP 471.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Thanks in advance @Quang!


----------



## heaveninawildflower

Thanks @Quang  I am amazed at how accurate your typing was. I never considered 471 before so I am going to look into that (it makes sense). I have typed as sp-dom for a while but I have been considering that I may be sx/sp.


----------



## Apple Pine

Wow, so many requests.
But got to be patient :kitteh:


----------



## pivot_turn

Hello! Thank you Quang for offering to do this analysis for people! I feel a little bad adding to your workload, but I'm curious and there really is no hurry with this.  

So I'm posting two samples. The second one is written specifically for this, and I tried to do a signature there with my forum name that would be similar to my signature with my real name. I thought I'd add some random notes too as another sample to show what my writing could be like when writing more freely without knowing that it would be for this. So that's the first sample. (And that's some notes I wrote for a game of mafia that happened in the mafia subforum here.)


----------



## Quang

@Pavel

It's not that your handwriting is poor, but rather it's very cryptic lol. In contrast to your old handwriting, you presently make less of an effort to communicate coherently and seem to have developed careless habits (ambiguity, omitted t-bars, missing i-dots), but still reveal many creative traits of a 4-fix and 9's stubborn reserve. The tight 'g' loops suggest that are a person who is more socially selective. A lack of motivation and drive are indicated in both samples. It makes me wonder if you have a core 9w8 rather than 8w9.

It would be illuminating if I could see your signature.


----------



## ObservantFool

(Yes, that's how I write my real signature)


----------



## Quang

@galactic collision / JustfortheSpark

Your writing seems generally balanced and there doesn't seem to be any danger signs of a psychopathic killer  The vertical slant is one of the signs of 1-ish structure, self-discipline, orderliness. Most 7ish handwritings I have seen have greater loops, however yours indicate a person who is more principled and able to commit to their duties.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

@Quang Tried out your fantasy enneagram test and it yielded approximate results to the boring, cliche tests :kitteh: Congrats and thanks for preparing it! The descriptions are also pretty accurate!
8w7 sp/sx the shadow - alternative type 3w4


----------



## Quang

@Vive

Your over-developed middle-case handwriting indicates that you are still young, impulsive, and lack psychological maturity. Your creative and deeper thinking is stunted, because you unconsciously repressed it in fear of sticking out and being ridiculed (6 fears). The pressure and roundedness of your writing alligns with the more personable qualities 6-9 than 6-8... There is a more angular style in the presence of a 8 fix. Your self-assessment of SP/SX 639 seems accurate.


----------



## Ace Face

Quang said:


> @_galactic collision_ / JustfortheSpark
> 
> Your writing seems generally balanced and there doesn't seem to be any danger signs of a psychopathic killer  The vertical slant is one of the signs of 1-ish structure, self-discipline, orderliness. Most 7ish handwritings I have seen have greater loops, however yours indicate a person who is more principled and able to commit to their duties.


I'm surprised you failed to note the wastefulness of this person as well as the tendency toward impatience and irritability. These are just two things I noticed right off the bat. Also, from what I can tell, this person seems to have a more serious disposition in general. And for what it's worth, I think using handwriting as a way to type people is a very bad idea. Just my two cents.


----------



## Pavel

Quang said:


> @Pavel
> 
> It's not that your handwriting is poor, but rather it's very cryptic lol. In contrast to your old handwriting, you presently make less of an effort to communicate coherently and seem to have developed careless habits (ambiguity, omitted t-bars, missing i-dots), but still reveal many creative traits of a 4-fix and 9's stubborn reserve. The tight 'g' loops suggest that are a person who is more socially selective. A lack of motivation and drive are indicated in both samples. It makes me wonder if you have a core 9w8 rather than 8w9.
> 
> It would be illuminating if I could see your signature.


I'll think on you words.
Thanks, Quang.

I'll put signature later.


----------



## galactic collision

Quang said:


> @galactic collision / JustfortheSpark
> 
> Your writing seems generally balanced and there doesn't seem to be any danger signs of a psychopathic killer  The vertical slant is one of the signs of 1-ish structure, self-discipline, orderliness. Most 7ish handwritings I have seen have greater loops, however yours indicate a person who is more principled and able to commit to their duties.


Thank you so much! If you had to guess my core/tritype based on this analysis, then, would you type me as a 174? 

Glad I don't seem like a psychopathic killer to you. That'll make it easier for me to get away with it... :tongue:


----------



## galactic collision

Ace Face said:


> I'm surprised you failed to note the wastefulness of this person as well as the tendency toward impatience and irritability. These are just two things I noticed right off the bat. Also, from what I can tell, this person seems to have a more serious disposition in general. And for what it's worth, I think using handwriting as a way to type people is a very bad idea. Just my two cents.


I can see wastefulness (I'm assuming you're referring to the uneven margins, skipping one line to go to the next line, lines where there's just one or two words like "Cold") but may I ask where you're seeing irritability and having a serious disposition? Out of curiosity. People keep telling me I'm serious recently, and I can see it, but I never really thought of myself as a serious person the way I view being serious. I've been criticized for not taking things seriously enough, because I tend to goof off when I'm bored... I associate "serious" with "stoic," perhaps that's why I have trouble seeing how it is apparently such a large part of my personality.


----------



## Ace Face

galactic collision said:


> I can see wastefulness (I'm assuming you're referring to the uneven margins, skipping one line to go to the next line, lines where there's just one or two words like "Cold") but may I ask where you're seeing irritability and having a serious disposition? Out of curiosity. People keep telling me I'm serious recently, and I can see it, but I never really thought of myself as a serious person the way I view being serious. I've been criticized for not taking things seriously enough, because I tend to goof off when I'm bored... I associate "serious" with "stoic," perhaps that's why I have trouble seeing how it is apparently such a large part of my personality.


Handwriting analysis is still considered a pseudoscience, so take any analysis you receive with a grain of salt. Serious/light-heartedness is determined by how hard you press down on the pen when writing. It appeared that the writing from the back of the paper was seeping through, and it seemed as if you had pressed down pretty hard, but it's difficult to see. It's easier to tell when you FEEL the paper. Also, the irritability/impatience is noted by the way you dot your "i". It's rushed and it forms more of a line than a dot if you go back and look


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

The only camera I have is my crappy 2DS one. I could try my scanner but I don't feel like hooking it up. If you need better quality, let me know.


----------



## galactic collision

Ace Face said:


> Handwriting analysis is still considered a pseudoscience, so take any analysis you receive with a grain of salt. Serious/light-heartedness is determined by how hard you press down on the pen when writing. It appeared that the writing from the back of the paper was seeping through, and it seemed as if you had pressed down pretty hard, but it's difficult to see. It's easier to tell when you FEEL the paper. Also, the irritability/impatience is noted by the way you dot your "i". It's rushed and it forms more of a line than a dot if you go back and look


Oh, I see!  Thanks!! I take everything with a grain of salt. I'm not sure if I was pressing hard on the paper with this pen, since it seems to bleed through the paper no matter what I do, BUT I do tend to write pretty hard. I like dark lead on pencils and I press down hard when I'm writing in pencil. With pen it's less important because I like gel ink that glides across the page, which is more what this is. But yeah... I guess maybe I do press down on my writing utensils in general. I like dark, thick lines on the paper.


----------



## Vive

Quang said:


> @Vive
> 
> Your over-developed middle-case handwriting indicates that you are still young, impulsive, and lack psychological maturity. Your creative and deeper thinking is stunted, because you unconsciously repressed it in fear of sticking out and being ridiculed (6 fears). The pressure and roundedness of your writing alligns with the more personable qualities 6-9 than 6-8... There is a more angular style in the presence of a 8 fix. Your self-assessment of SP/SX 639 seems accurate.


Interesting, though I see now that what I tried to tell you about copying handwriting wasn't clear. What I meant was that I at a certain point wanted my handwriting to look better, and I saw my friend's handwriting and copied it, essenitially making my handwriting more rounded. I did this as a little kid so, I'm not sure how influential it is in the end, though the less attention I pay to my handwriting the less it becomes rounded, but it never really gets pointy, it's in between. I can only pull off this kind of writing when I focus.

I do however lack maturity, but that's a dead giveaway, I'm 17. Though I do not really live in the moment, I think things through too much, I find it incredibly hard to take risks, I've gotten better at it, but I essentially always wished I would be more impulsive. XD. Of course there are also points where I believe I've thought something through, but I actually didn't really think that much.

A lack of depth? Could be possible, though I find that I am aware of many of my tendencies, like my tendency to get frustrated with myself, incredibly frustrated, and as long as it's not entirely clear what I did wrong, I so easily can start blaming myself for lacking capacity. I internalize most of my anger _(it's pretty much frustration turned into anger, and the frustration comes from anxiety)_, though occasionally I project, when I'm frustrated, I raise my voice and get slightly angry, slightly pushing away some who try to help. I also need to really watch my mouth in such moods, I can project so much, especially onto friends. My tendency to strongly adapt to the people around me, not always a bad thing, but I have to keep it in check, and make sure I stay me. I'm aware I can take things like this _(the writing analysis)_ a bit too seriously, I'm aware I can come across as a smart ass when I talk about things that interest me as in talking like I've studying something for years, when I have not._ (hence my pc signature)_

Now my pride is done talking, I would like to thank you, for the amazing amount of work you have done, on all these writing samples, you rock man. In general your analysis seems accurate. _(as far as I can tell if it's accurate or not)_


----------



## Persephone Soul

Hi @Quang ! I am Daisy May. Nice to meet yuh 
I want to start by saying thank you in advance and how I appreciate your time. Even if you don't get to mine for awhile, you are appreciated. I don't want to add to the stack, and overwhelm you, so I will just leave this here for you to tackle, at _*your *_convenience.


----------



## galactic collision

Daisy May said:


> Hi @Quang ! I am Daisy May. Nice to meet yuh
> I want to start by saying thank you in advance and how I appreciate your time. Even if you don't get to mine for awhile, you are appreciated. I don't want to add to the stack, and overwhelm you, so I will just leave this here for you to tackle, at _*your *_convenience.


Your cursive handwriting is mesmerizing. You write fast, and it's all still that neat? How??? I write fast and my hand glitches and I skip letters and have to go back... what... why is it so nice looking... how


----------



## Persephone Soul

galactic collision said:


> Your cursive handwriting is mesmerizing. You write fast, and it's all still that neat? How??? I write fast and my hand glitches and I skip letters and have to go back... what... why is it so nice looking... how


Lol awe, thank you. Actually my cursive is very even tempo and flowy. My print is very fast paced. I hear myself talking (in head)so fluidly while writing in cursive, and lower. When I am using print, its all choppy and I feel scattered lol, yet I still prefer it over cursive, just because it keeps up with my thoughts a bit better. 

(if you notice, in my cursive, I am adding duplicate letters here and there, or putting m's instead of n's or vice-versa )


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

@Quang, I managed to get that signature (well, faux-signature) pic you wanted. My tablet's camera sucks but perhaps you can work with this? I figured I'd post it here since I can't upload photos for PMs, apparently:


----------



## Quang

@ScientiaOmnisEst

You have a contradictory style of writing; some times your t-bars are long, sometimes short, your print 'I' is large, while the cursive 'I' is small... There's a radical vacillation. Although you wrote in print and cursive, they are quite different from one another in terms of size (print and cursive writing shouldn't affect your letter sizes!). The rhythm of your writing is mostly slow and soft (9) and seem to lack the natural flow which suggests difficulties to be spontaneous due to inhibition and fear. Your retracing writing indicates this incessant self-doubt.




























I found your faux-signature most revealing, as it indicates your need for creativity (4) and distortions in self-image (distortions in leading letters). It is most congruent with your cursive writing style.


----------



## 0+n*1

I redid it (is that a valid verb?). I wrote less and scanned it, the same paragraph in english and spanish just to see if they had significant differences. It looks pretty similar. @Quang, I'll wait for my turn. I'm not rushing you, just to let you know this post has changed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Quang said:


> @_ScientiaOmnisEst_
> 
> You have a contradictory style of writing; some times your t-bars are long, sometimes short, your print 'I' is large, while the cursive 'I' is small... There's a radical vacillation. Although you wrote in print and cursive, they are quite different from one another in terms of size (print and cursive writing shouldn't affect your letter sizes!). The rhythm of your writing is mostly slow and soft (9) and seem to lack the natural flow which suggests difficulties to be spontaneous due to inhibition and fear. Your retracing writing indicates this incessant self-doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found your faux-signature most revealing, as it indicates your need for creativity (4) and distortions in self-image (distortions in leading letters). It is most congruent with your cursive writing style.


Yaaaay, thanks!

I kind of want to say "So what's my type", but I'll refrain.

I know my writing can be inconsistent, and I wondered if that would even be analysable. The retracing thing makes me wonder - how else are you supposed to make those kinds of letters? Not that I deny self-doubt, though. Regarding what you have labeled as a UZ thrust... I always just thought of it as laziness, can't be bothered to lift the pen enough. I said in a PM that these samples might be unnaturally neat; my normal printing often connects a little, that's part of it too.

My writing is notoriously small - my mom always told me it's a sign of stinginess, which would be accurate for me, but shyness works too. Speaking of which...about my g's and y's...how did you know my mom and I had a dysfunctional relationship? There's no father stuff in mine, that's interesting. 

I probably shouldn't mention that, although you don't see it here, I write my capital cursive A's weird. I almost want to provide an example but it might end up another 4 link... I started doing it because I thought the normal way was ugly...and my name starts with an A.


----------



## orbit

@Quang, I explain this also in the (new, sorry) sample, but I redid mine (becausemyturniscomingup) because I noticed that my signature wasn't really a signature as it didn't go beyond my normal handwriting and that I didn't include my greek E (which you pointed out in someone else's sample.) I felt this sample would provide a better picture of that and thus be more accurate. If it is more of a hassle to include this sample, please don't feel pressured to analyze this one as well and just ignore this. 










Thanks again!


----------



## Theobruh

@Quang:

This seemed interesting, so I went for it. Apologies for the increasing laziness at the ends of each message. (I probably apologize enough in the messages)
I attempted 3 signatures, 2 of which are my username, and the final of which is just a made up scribble which would be sort of in the style of my actual signature.

Thanks in advance!

Print:











Cursive:


----------



## Quang

@Flaming Bassoon

Your exaggerated flourishes and fancy ornaments is the hallmark of 7's mania. It is highly uncontrolled and the jerky movements of your last letters suggests high anxiety (restlessness). The erratic rhythm and form indicates total lack of self-control and being too easily affected by your impulses and emotional highs. On the high point, you are very creative, quick-witted, and imaginative, however the low point is that your ideas are unable to materialize due to the lack of structure (chaotic baselines, letter sizes, rhythm)

A unique trait about your writing is the exaggerated loops and flourishes; it appears as though your exaggerated energy is a way to escape a past very negative experience. You are able to connect with others, but you are also tricky and evasive in terms of communication. The chaotic but flowing rhythm fits your self-assessment of SX 749


----------



## Quang

@Curi

Your handwriting has great form and rhythm which suggests overall good psychological health (confidence and self-esteem). You don't have the uptight, sharp stroked 1-ish style of writing, so I would argue that your more relaxed and diplomatic 9-fix is dominant. Although you focus on injustice, social-political issues, and have a sense of moral obligation, you don't berate yourself up as harshly for your mistakes... Your writing has a softer pressure and there seems to be a more easy-going attitude as you mentioned in your typing thread: _"It’s okay I’m imperfect and I will improve though on a logical level"_ 










You are personable and able to get along with others, however you withhold your personal feelings therefore don't fully connect. Base on your questionnaire, I agree with the self-assessment of 359; probably SO-dom. What is particularly interesting about your writing is how the right-slant which suggests emotional expressiveness (4) contradicts with the cool-headed disposition of this tritype (based on your writing, you seem very 4ish!) 

PS: I cannot see the signature your photo.


----------



## orbit

Quang said:


> @Curi
> 
> Your handwriting has great form and rhythm which suggests overall good psychological health (confidence and self-esteem). You don't have the uptight, sharp stroked 1-ish style of writing, so I would argue that your more relaxed and diplomatic 9-fix is dominant. Although you focus on injustice, social-political issues, and have a sense of moral obligation, you don't berate yourself up as harshly for your mistakes... Your writing has a softer pressure and there seems to be a more easy-going attitude as you mentioned in your typing thread: _"It’s okay I’m imperfect and I will improve though on a logical level"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are personable and able to get along with others, however you withhold your personal feelings therefore don't fully connect. Base on your questionnaire, I agree with the self-assessment of 359; probably SO-dom. What is particularly interesting about your writing is how the right-slant which suggests emotional expressiveness (4) contradicts with the cool-headed disposition of this tritype (based on your writing, you seem very 4ish!)
> 
> PS: I cannot see the signature your photo.


Thank you so much! I played around with the idea that I was a one but the way I'm "tense" or "upright" is not in a perfectionist way or in a conscientious way like one's. My inner "sternness" is more like background noise and something I feel like any other person should have because it simply acts a filter to distinguish what I want and provides resolve to get things done. Everyone needs a certain about discipline. 

Anyway, nine is a much more likely fit because I prefer internal peace which is why I can be withholding and unintentionally private the majority of time. Someone once commented that I must really dislike people because I don't hang out with them but it's just that I prefer to keep to myself and not let others bother me. Being friendly doesn't necessarily mean letting them be influential and not being friendly is ultimately more hurtful. Besides I'm way too trusting of people to dislike them. 

Plus I relate to the disintegration and integration of nine as I've seen it happen to me in the past (and perhaps now). I also relate quite a bit to a lot of aspects of four so no surprise there ha; it's true I am emotionally expressive. Perhaps I'm a 4w3 not a 3w4. Or 3w4 5w4 9w#. Or the integration of 9 explains the three. More to think about ^^

I forget that questionnaire, whoops. I thought I had typed myself as a 371 or something like. Was my handwriting hard to analyze? Here's my signature along with some things that probably support my four type even more based on what I've seen before (I circled the signature. It's plain, but similar to my real life signature): 

http://s13.postimg.org/kfvnn9ijp/Signature.png

Thanks again!


----------



## Quang

@Choice

It appears as though your handwriting style has not fully developed and there are still signs of immaturity and impulsivity (inflated middle zone; tremors). The angled formation in your writing suggests a 1-ish temper flare which is communicated through sharp, sarcastic wit. Your disconnected 'I' tops suggests an absence of the father figure, who is responsible for self-discipline and concentration. The lack of connectors in your writing indicates a disconnection from your personal feelings to the point of 5ish cold reserve.

Your self-assessment of 7 seems accurate. 741/714 perhaps.


----------



## Choice

Once again, thank you so much for doing this.



Quang said:


> @_Choice_
> 
> The angled formation in your writing suggests a 1-ish temper flare which is communicated through sharp, sarcastic wit.


 I'm neither sarcastic nor witty. I wish I were witty though.



> Your self-assessment of 7 seems accurate. 741/714 perhaps.


*You've explained 1, but why 4?*



Quang said:


> Your disconnected 'I' tops suggests an absence of the father figure, who is responsible for self-discipline and concentration.


Excellent! My father abandoned most forms of parenting after my early childhood era. I'm disconnected from both of my parents, but him moreso.



> weak, short T bar


 But that was an 'f' ...?



> (SP)


 Oui!



> Desires to be interesting, popular


 The first, but not the second. Popularity sounds like too many people at once, which I have little interest & energy to deal with.

The rest is fair enough.


----------



## Axe

wow this is interesting. i don't think i have a pen or lined paper. and my hand writing unfortunately doesn't match any of the earlier ones.

i noticed that none of you seem to do double line spacing or write letters large, ..


----------



## Axe

Well here goes nothing - I can't find a good pen - but I found a pen - it doesn't roll well and is thick and unwieldly. I found a pencil first, and so I figured I'd include both of them. I had no lined paper other than some random tiny pad I found - so I printed out some lines, which are more like the kind of spacing I like.

And now I happen to come across another pen, argh.

The forum resizes so you can't see it.


----------



## Axe

and semi-cursive. i kind of need to find something to put under it. sometimes i write a little differently, but this is probably reasonably representative.


----------



## 365

This is fascinating! Love this kind of stuff. Great work! Very curious over here. Made 2 quick samples of the same thing, so you could get a more accurate picture of my handwriting.


----------



## The Exception




----------



## Quang

Note: I am currently very busy with my studies, therefore I will be back to business around mid December


----------



## Quang

Hello, everyone! I am back from a busy semester-- so let's get back to business :wink:

@MaggieMay

Your handwriting indicate significant ambivalence between your creative expression (4) and dutiful disposition (6). While your regular handwriting is very neat, proper, self-controlled (1), your signature shouts your inner SX desire to become someone greater (and be consumed by someone greater haha). It's like as if you have a double-life. Although you want to be creative, interesting, happy, your tendency to take caution prevents you from fully expressing your individuality, also due to the fear of sticking out and/or being ridiculed. With this kind of personality, it is very easy to get frustrated, resentful, about being not appreciated for your actions and resolving to complaining to resolve your inner insecurities... In many ways this writing resembles the paradox of SX1: the more assertive, zealous, fiery dutiful person, thus I agree with your self-assessment of SX 621.


----------



## Cataclysm




----------



## Cataclysm

Cataclysm said:


>


Ok, looking back at it I don't think that a keen eye is what is needed to find any redeeming qualities, but rather you'd have to be me because it seems it was all in when head when I wrote that. lol


----------



## Shadow Tag

This looks sick, I want to try! I won't upload the picture of my pencil grip unless requested.










EDIT: I think of myself as a 793 or 794 so/sx, but the only thing I'm fairly confident of is the 7w6 at this point, but even that could be wrong. Can't wait to see what you come up with! And yes, I crossed out my username and decided to do the signature of my first name cause I didn't remember how to write a lowercase f in cursive...


----------



## Jakuri

My handwriting. Had a "write-o" in the middle while copying down a passage. Hmm a bit bothersome but oh well.








I didn't want to post my actual signature online, so I imagined how I would sign my username instead.








Thank you for your insights in advance, can't wait to see how accurate this will be. I know you have many clients, so feel free to take your time


----------



## PronounceMeDead

a songlist i wrote a while back , besides analysing my handwriting feel free to listen to any of the songs if they seem interesting to you


----------



## Quang

@tine
More writing is required and you didn't add your signature in the end.

@Apple Pine










A noticeable feature about your handwriting is the consistent angle lead-in strokes and sickle-like shapes, which suggests a combination of feeling frustrated of being unable to fulfill your own ambitions and difficulties letting go of the past. 

The tense, sharp, and blade-like writing style indicates a lot of withheld hostility (especially towards your parents)... You have a high expectation for yourself, but lack the skills and self-discipline to achieve your large goals, therefore you feel anger at others, but ultimately anger at yourself. You are perfectionistic in terms of your performance so it never seems to be quite 'good enough'. Overall, I agree with your self-assessment of 371 based on your questionnaires. For such an ambitious personality, your short t-bars suggest distractedness and procrascination. Į sveikatą


----------



## Tad Cooper

Quang said:


> @_tine_
> More writing is required and you didn't add your signature in the end.


Sorry!!
Here's the new version!


----------



## Tsubaki

I don't really believe in handwriting analysis but it could be interesting nontheless ^^


----------



## Quang

@tine

After looking at your questionnaires, video response, and handwriting, I agree with your self-assessment of the 496 tritype, although I think the difference between 496 and 946 (core 9) is reaaaallly close. You appear to have a fairly complex personality trait due to the ambivalent nature of the 6-9 fix. This ambivalence is reflected through the way your handwriting constantly changes its slants. The soft pressure, open 'g's, 'y's, and rounded letters indicates your easy-going 9ish fix, while the strongest indication of your 4 is shown in your signature (strong, rightwards loops). The random capitalization and unequal lettering suggests unpredictable emotional responses. A lot of self-confusion and self-doubt is associated.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Lol, I went looking for some of my older handwriting for comparison's sake, but I thought it looked pretty similar to my current handwriting so either it wasn't THAT old, or I haven't changed much in a while I guess. =P


----------



## Tad Cooper

Quang said:


> @_tine_
> 
> After looking at your questionnaires, video response, and handwriting, I agree with your self-assessment of the 496 tritype, although I think the difference between 496 and 946 (core 9) is reaaaallly close. You appear to have a fairly complex personality trait due to the ambivalent nature of the 6-9 fix. This ambivalence is reflected through the way your handwriting constantly changes its slants. The soft pressure, open 'g's, 'y's, and rounded letters indicates your easy-going 9ish fix, while the strongest indication of your 4 is shown in your signature (strong, rightwards loops). The random capitalization and unequal lettering suggests unpredictable emotional responses. A lot of self-confusion and self-doubt is associated.


Thank you very much! I find it funny you picked up on my self doubt and confusion!! If you had to choose would you say 4 or 9 as a core?


----------



## Quang

@Quernus

Overall, your handwriting and questionnaire suggests more signs of 5 than of 4, therefore I would recommend that you look at 5w4 and 541 as well as 549. There is a absence of looping and flourishes in your normal handwriting and signature which indicates that your conceptualizing mind (5) dominants the heart (4) most of the time. Signs of detachment, withdrawal, and need for anatomy is associated with your consistent disconnected print writing and lengthly spacing around your 'I' pronoun. The blade-like strokes in your 'y's and 'g's represent the harsh inner critic. The combination of sharp strokes and changing pressures in writing is one of the danger signs of repressed anger, which can lead to violent outbursts. Lastly, whether or not someone practices writing habitually, the writer will still retain a certain a style of looping, pressure, and cursive/printing.


----------



## Quernus

Quang said:


> @_Quernus_
> 
> Overall, your handwriting and questionnaire suggests more signs of 5 than of 4, therefore I would recommend that you look at 5w4 and 541 as well as 549. There is a absence of looping and flourishes in your normal handwriting and signature which indicates that your conceptualizing mind (5) dominants the heart (4) most of the time. Signs of detachment, withdrawal, and need for anatomy is associated with your consistent disconnected print writing and lengthly spacing around your 'I' pronoun. The blade-like strokes in your 'y's and 'g's represent the harsh inner critic. The combination of sharp strokes and changing pressures in writing is one of the danger signs of repressed anger, which can lead to violent outbursts. Lastly, whether or not someone practices writing habitually, the writer will still retain a certain a style of looping, pressure, and cursive/printing.



Thank you!

I think I'm very Fiveish. I have strong arguments as to why I'm probably still actually a Four but - there is no doubt I am very cerebral, head-y, and terrified that I don't have the internal resources to deal with the the world's demands. But I think largely this is due to being SP-dom, and triple withdrawn. Reading this (Enneagram Type 5 - The Investigator) is intriguing. I relate to a lot of it, and I think quite a few of the reasons why some people think I'm a Nine could actually be attributed just as strongly to my Five-fix. 

But, while many fives have secretly strong emotions, I don't know any who are actually proud of this, who would feel in hell without intensity and complexity, who obsess over what they don't have, who actually want to/feel excited to be able to express themselves (even though I often choose not to), who get high off of having their self-image validated (to the point it's a constant focus and almost addicting), etc.

Anyway, I like the way you go about analyzing this. How much merit there is w/r/t enneagram, I don't know. But a lot of the points you make are sharp in general.


----------



## sinaasappel

@Quang do you still analyze handwriting...........
mine varies depending on the situation.......

* *




A run for your money :wink:







I'm sorry if its sideways
thanks




Edit #2: added some cursive

* *


----------



## Quang

Hello @iisu,

Your handwriting show some 5-ish signs, such as the printing style, long stick-like endings, and the lack of rounded connectors. I found it difficult to determine whether you have the 1 or 8 fix, however type 5 is very likely to be your core enneagram type; so I reckon something along the lines of the 583 or 513 tritype: Both types pride in being independent, competent, strategic, focused on building the skills/competencies/knowledge to deal with life and having control over their environment. If your normal handwriting is more illegible, this is a sign of a secretive disposition. I also read your questionnaire responses and would suggest that you look into SX5 because of the mention of your 'obsessions' and personal inadequacies. There were not many signs which suggested a 4-fix overall.









@GIA Diamonds

Yes I am


----------



## Cataclysm

@Quang

Do you have time for one more?


----------



## Quang

@Hiraeth

Your handwriting indicates signs of an intense, temperamental, bipolar personality. I agree with your self-assessment of type 4 and recommend looking at tritype SX 417/471.. Your slanting style reveals a constant shift between extreme enthusiasm and crippling negativity, which can result a dangerous capricious trait. Identifying your head-fix was most difficult because of your extreme vacillation between being warm (7) and cold (5); too talkative and too secretive... The ambiguity in your writing also suggests fictional escapism and story-telling is often used to deal with the underlying feelings of disenchantment and inferiority.

Scary..! :shocked:









@Figure

You forgot to write your signature (or something that looks like it)


----------



## Girl archer

Quang said:


> After an increasing popularity of handwriting x enneagram analysis on the Personality Cafe, I am willing to provide an enneagram typing combined with a graphology analysis if you provide me with a clear sample of your handwriting and/or signature (or writing that resembles it).
> 
> 
> Sample recommendations​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [1]Medium-Bold >0.7mm ink pen
> [2]Lined paper with margins
> [3]Your signature
> 
> 
> 
> Your *handwriting* represents your self-image
> Your *signature* represents your ideal-image or who you want to be seen as
> 
> 
> References: "Enneagram Applications" by Tom Condon, Chapter 5: Typing in Action.


Hi Quang,

I know this is an old post but hope you see this and provide me some analysis, anyway. 

Cheers!

- G.A.


----------



## Krayfish

@Quang hi there! If this thread isn't super dead, I'd love an analysis of my crappy handwriting. I'm either a 1w9 sp/so core or a 6w7 sp/so core probably but hey, who knows.


----------

